# Boot lacing system: Is BOA a game changer?



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I have my old Salomon boots that seems to be the right size for me, but they have old boring laces. I struggle when tying them, I need to apply a lot of strength. It takes something like 10 minutes to do all the job and they became a little loose after 1h30 or something. If I want to have the boots fitting again I have to redo a part of the process. 
Very annoying.

I think BOA lacing would solve those issues, but are there any cons? For example, I appreciate flexibility of laces, I can tie harder upper part of the boot without strangling my feet.
Can you give some opinions?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

IMHO boa is only worth it if you go multi zone. FWIW I had multi zone boa on my last boots and now have laces. I spend maybe 2.5 more minutes putting my boots on. If you’re having to tighten things that much on your boots I’d wager it’s the size of the boots that is the problem.

I do miss being able to adjust and dial things in on the fly though. It’s a little annoying having to redo the laces in the middle of the day as they do inevitably give a bit.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Boas also loosen over the course of the day. But it's easier to re-tighten.

They aren't a game-changer, though. They're like Flows or click-ins. You like'em or you don't.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> If you’re having to tighten things that much on your boots I’d wager it’s the size of the boots that is the problem.


That's an option. I would like to post in boot threads, but I can't find a true reason to bother @Wiredsport. My feet seems to be perfect for the length and the width of woman boots I have. I have no pain at all and some heels lift I have is solved by tightly lacing boots, but I have to do it more than once per session.
Maybe old laces have not enough grip? I don't know.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

While I enjoy Boas, I don't understand the whole "need" people have for them. Lacing up boots isn't hard nor long to do and it's something you only do once or twice a day. Nice to have? Sure. Essential? hell no.

IMO: inside the boot heel hold devices (salomon's Straightjacket, K2 conda) are much more of a game changer than the lacing systems.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Laces rule. Get some Strap Ins to solve the problem of them loosening up and be happy and comfortable all day. Strapins

When you're tying the laces you can put a twist in them as if you were about to tie a bow to lock them down a bit. That helps you lace them tight and they won't shift as much. When they're twisted and pulled tight, when you tighten on the next set of grommets it pulls the twisted part up and makes them even tighter.

Laces don't really loosen - like single Boas the pressure you put on the upper causes them to rearrange themselves and become loose in the upper and tighter below. Fix that with twists like this:


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

I hate laces, give me boa or speed-lace any day.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

drblast said:


> Laces rule. Get some Strap Ins to solve the problem of them loosening up and be happy and comfortable all day. Strapins
> 
> When you're tying the laces you can put a twist in them as if you were about to tie a bow to lock them down a bit. That helps you lace them tight and they won't shift as much. When they're twisted and pulled tight, when you tighten on the next set of grommets it pulls the twisted part up and makes them even tighter.
> 
> ...


You can use a similar strategy to separate upper and lower zones with laces... I remember seeing a video about it and thinking "didn't everybody do/ know that"... apparently no. It's probably too much of an old-school trick for the young generation.


----------



## Snowmn (Feb 3, 2020)

I prefer laces and like double BOAs over laces because I feel I can get in and out faster (no loose laces either when off), and as far as game changer goes.... one handed tightening in sub zero beats using both hands to re tie a lace. It take seconds to retighten a boa vs retying the laces. 
Also, lifetime warranty on BOA dials and laces. Photons were not available with laces so that's why I tried them and mught be a convert now. I can also tighten the boa with a mitten or glove on. I can't do that with laces. Edit: forgot to add with double BOA you can tighten the top and leave the bottom looser. When I want my boots tighter now, I turn a dial a few times and ready to go. I've even done it on the fly before.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

For me they are. I have some setups where I want my boots really, really tight, should my circulation suffer. Now there other situations where I want to loosen up a bit. With the double boa on my Verse, I can loosen up the top boa on splitboard uphills or when freestyling and tighten it more when carving or go really crazy tight when the terrain turn shit.

With the speed lace on my Malamutes—which were excellent—, I had to assume the worse and tighten them like crazy all the time, losing some playfulness.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

I have been on Double BOA boots for the past 6 seasons and will not go back to traditional lacing or even speed lacing.

I love the convenience and consistency of using BOA dials.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Yep these lace people are crazy, double boa is amazing, in 7 years between 4 different boots, I've only had one break, and I already had the spare part to fix it which are all free, being able to adjust on the fly with gloves on can't be beat


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

I'll take Dual Zone BOA or speed lace over traditional laces all day long.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Dual zone BOA 4 life never going back to laces.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

I’ve been on the triple boa for a while now…just don’t see why I would ever go back. Especially great is the dedicated boa for heel hold. Just easy for adjustments anywhere on the hill.

Helps me for breaking in new boots too. Often times I’ll do them up too tight, so it just takes a quick pop to loosen them up and adjust.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

BOA is great when you’re getting the kids ready in the carpark aka parking lot!

I use speed laces myself but wouldn’t object to multi zone BOA. I won’t use laces again.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

16gkid said:


> Yep these lace people are crazy, double boa is amazing, in 7 years between 4 different boots, I've only had one break, and I already had the spare part to fix it which are all free, being able to adjust on the fly with gloves on can't be beat


Just like stance width and binding angles, lacing type is all personal preference and to each their own. 
I have had traditional laces, speed lacing and BOA. 
I just ended up liking BOA the best and felt more confident using BOA when it improved.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

jstar said:


> I’ve been on the triple boa for a while now…


look at the rich guy lol


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

drblast said:


> Fix that with twists like this


I use this method and it has actually simplified a lot lacing the boots. I saw it in a video last year and my mind was blown away. 



Surgeon said:


> You can use a similar strategy to separate upper and lower zones with laces...


This is very interesting! I will search replacement laces to test it. 



drblast said:


> Laces rule. Get some Strap Ins to solve the problem of them loosening up and be happy and comfortable all day. Strapins


Do the actually work? They seem pretty simple, both their idea and usage. I read a positive review on the web.



jstar said:


> I’ve been on the triple boa for a while now


Triple BOA? What part of the boot each BOA closes?


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

The third dial clamps down on the thought of ever going back to laces.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Laces are better because you can use them to weaponize your boots. Have you ever found yourself weaponless in a dark alley on your way to your car? Oh man I have. Luckily I had my boots with LACES.

I popped those bad boys off and tied the laces from the two boots together. Determination and rage entered my heart as I wielded my boot nunchucks. Twirling them like the propeller of a mighty beer soaked air boat ripping through the everglades blasting Lynyrd Skynyrd, I charged my assailants...

Good luck your BOAs. NERDS!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Boas are best!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Maya said:


> Do the actually work? They seem pretty simple, both their idea and usage. I read a positive review on the web.


Yup, they work flawlessly. Been using them for two seasons now. Prior to that I had some boots that had the velcro strap built in (TM2 XLT) and compared to the previous year's boot, same model, it was a huge difference.

I'm sure triple boas work too if you really miss dialing on a rotary phone.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Snowdaddy said:


> Boas are best!


And alliterative!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

nothing wrong with boa if the boot is good, not always the case. i like the ropes better than the steel cables.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Boa is only worth it if it's multi-zone. I like Boa but once you break one on accident it really sucks. First time I had Boas I reached into my Jeep (it's pretty high up) to grab something out of the back. Normally my lace boots wouldn't get stuck on anything. Well I grabbed the front boa on the side of my car and ripped the plastic right out. Never would have happened with laces, I had to drive like 30 minutes to the closest shop because the pro shop at my hill didn't repair boas (they do now though). 

Boa is great multi-zone but if they ever break it is the end of your day because you probably can't ride with your boot that loose. Just something you don't have to deal with with laces. It's a total waste for single zone, the advantage is gone.

But I am a big fan of anything dual zone. My feet are wide and I always end up having to leave the lower part of my boot just barely snug and I like to clamp down the upper a lot for a really stiff boot (at least when I'm free riding, park is different). Dual zone makes it easier to compensate if your foot is narrow or wide. I could ride size 12 Burton Moto boots with dual zone speed lace no problem with my wide foot, but I got size 12 Burton Rampants with laces and I could never get them to not hurt me so much I had to stop riding after an hour. I have wide Burton Photon boots now and I still have to leave the lower part just barely snug, if those boots had laces they wouldn't work on me and I'd be super unhappy with them because I couldn't keep the lower zone loose enough to not hurt but not get the upper zone tight enough to be stiff enough for charging.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Double Boa is great.
Speed Zone is nice.
Laces are ok.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

16gkid said:


> look at the rich guy lol



Mo boa... Mo problems...know what I'm sayin


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Pablo$ said:


> The third dial clamps down on the thought of ever going back to laces.


The 3rd dial is just for show, it does nothing...In fact, I've just added 2 more boa dials... 5 total. When I ride the lift, I just keep spinning them the whole way up...basically just trying to annoy the skiers riding up with me.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Double boa for life. Less strings hanging off me the better. So convenient and easy to dial in perfect tension. Quick pop to loosen for the walk to the pisser or car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaceship (Jan 31, 2013)

I got some burton bomber laces to replace my older K2 laces and they were for sure nice compared to the old ones. They stayed tied better and didn’t stretch much through out the day. I have the darkos with the ankle boa though and love that combo. Tighten the ankle, tighten the laces, release the ankle and work out how much ankle tightening I need throughout the morning. Although I too have wondered about a double boa like the k2 thraxis.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

jstar said:


> Mo boa... Mo problems...know what I'm sayin


What triple boa boot are you riding in?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Maybe you guys missed my story, but laces are way safer.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

MountainMystic said:


> What triple boa boot are you riding in?


Ride Trident


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

One time I did a back flip under the lift line and my laces almost got caught in a skier boot riding the chairlift.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Possibly a stupid question. If I want to replace my external laces, can I use normal sport laces? Or do I need something specific? They seems equal to normal sport shoe laces, maybe only a little longer.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Maya said:


> Possibly a stupid question. If I want to replace my external laces, can I use normal sport laces? Or do I need something specific? They seems equal to normal sport shoe laces, maybe only a little longer.


Normal (athletic/sport) shoe laces will not be sturdy enough for snowboard boots.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

Maya said:


> Possibly a stupid question. If I want to replace my external laces, can I use normal sport laces? Or do I need something specific? They seems equal to normal sport shoe laces, maybe only a little longer.


3-4 mm dyneema cord, or 3-4 mm alpinist cordelette from decathlon. Cord has minimal stretch and is very grippy so the knots stay tied


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

It's all preference (except single boas are the devil) but laces give the most adjustability and I'm very very picky about how my boots fit. Laces + side boa for heel hold are the bomb, I tie the same as @drblast and use strappins as well.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Maya said:


> Possibly a stupid question. If I want to replace my external laces, can I use normal sport laces? Or do I need something specific? They seems equal to normal sport shoe laces, maybe only a little longer.


I use hockey skate laces. 

I've used double and triple BOA. I still prefer traditional laces. Using BOA, I always felt like I was messing with a dial.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Guess it is all about personal preference ladies & gentlemen.


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

It's all personal preference, but anyone who prefers lacing over boas probably rides Flow bindings.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Snowdaddy said:


> One time I did a back flip under the lift line and my laces almost got caught in a skier boot riding the chairlift.


_ALMOST_


----------



## DigitAlli (12 mo ago)

What I noticed going from the Hails I used to rock to the STW Boa, it is SO MUCH EASIER to even get in and out. I don't know what it is but dang, these boots be babying my feet and I'm here for it. The less time I'm spending getting into my boots the more time I'm actually riding, which I appreciate.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Pablo$ said:


> It's all personal preference, but anyone who prefers lacing over boas probably rides Flow bindings.


More like the opposite. Flow = easy to use, BOA = easy to use. 😛

Tempted to try Flows next time I’m upgrading, haven’t used them for a decade.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Manicmouse said:


> More like the opposite. Flow = easy to use, BOA = easy to use. 😛
> 
> Tempted to try Flows next time I’m upgrading, haven’t used them for a decade.


If you never used the ones with active strap, they really made Flows a lot better than they were. If you wanted the tight before active strap, you'd have to kick your foot into the binding and you'd always chip the toe side of your board top sheet from kicking in. Active strap makes it possible to get them so tight they hurt. 

But like I always say, I love my Flows but it all depends where you ride, they are kind of a waste if you are on a big mountain and you don't have to skate that much. The smaller the hill the more quick entry matters. 

And yeah I use Flows and Boa, but it's because I'm on a small hill and I need to dual zone and I was never able to get it with laces. Basically I just want anything with dual zone, I've broken Boas before and laces, speed laces, etc all seem a lot more durable and reliable. If I could choose between proper dual zone speed laces and dual zone boa I would take speed laces. It is nice to be able to adjust on the chair, though.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

My last Flows were the metal Teams. The strap really sucked back then and I like how they've developed that tech. My bindings are only 1 season old so I'll need to wait a while unlike the gear whores on this forum!


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Manicmouse said:


> My last Flows were the metal Teams. The strap really sucked back then and I like how they've developed that tech. My bindings are only 1 season old so I'll need to wait a while unlike the gear whores on this forum!


You just gotta buy at the right time, I just bought new wakeboard bindings for half price on evo. The high end Flows almost always go on sale at the end of the season.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Stuck on a quadlift 20+ feet in the air..........hour goes by.........patrol starts their evacuation protocol........too cold......cant wait........me and buddy untie our laces on our boots............quickly braid them together into some usable cordage......descend said cordage to safety..........self rescue...........let's see you do that with boa..........


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

SEWiShred said:


> You just gotta buy at the right time, I just bought new wakeboard bindings for half price on evo. The high end Flows almost always go on sale at the end of the season.


I have never paid full price, ever! But I'll keep my $131 USD 2021 Fix Magnums for a few years at least before upgrading.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

SEWiShred said:


> But like I always say, I love my Flows but it all depends where you ride, they are kind of a waste if you are on a big mountain and you don't have to skate that much. The smaller the hill the more quick entry matters.


I ride big mountains and love my Flows. They're comfy and performance is great. Easy in and out is just a bonus. I do agree that they're not a great time saver on big mountains. I wouldn't get them just save 5-10 minutes/day when I go riding. OTOH, my kids are impatient skiers, so it is nice to "strap-in" on the fly.


----------



## wazzy (Nov 4, 2010)

I have my first pair of boots with BOAs... Ride Fuse... Boa tightens up around the liner & tradition lace on the shell. So far I am enjoying them (only 2 days out on them). But I really love the TLS system from Nitro (been using that for 10+ years) & I'll probably buy another pair when I can find them again. Also the Salomon quick lace system is pretty sweet (wife has been using that).


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

wazzy said:


> I have my first pair of boots with BOAs... Ride Fuse... Boa tightens up around the liner & tradition lace on the shell. So far I am enjoying them (only 2 days out on them). But I really love the TLS system from Nitro (been using that for 10+ years) & I'll probably buy another pair when I can find them again. Also the Salomon quick lace system is pretty sweet (wife has been using that).


I found the Nitro TLS system to be tricky. The laces kept popping loose. I think I finally got it figured out, but I do find that locking mechanism to be finicky. Otherwise I love the boots (Team TLS) and the lacing system itself, but the locking mechanism is tricky to learn.


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

I had a pair thirty two tm twos with laces and they were awesome. I did get calluses on my pinky fingers from the laces. When I wanted to buy a new pair I couldn’t find any so I got a pair of Burton felix with the double boa and I think I like the boas more. I also really like the burton boots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

I find that I over tighten BOA's and end up with my feet hurting I just can't seem to the pressure right. The burton toggle system suits my low tech approach better.. Pull the toggles as hard as you can then tuck the toggles in and go. 

I might have to try Flow bindings again. I had an early pair and they constantly needed to be readjusted as they got warmer or colder and the adjustment bindings were simply terrible. Massive PIA.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

bob2356 said:


> I find that I over tighten BOA's and end up with my feet hurting I just can't seem to the pressure right. The burton toggle system suits my low tech approach better.. Pull the toggles as hard as you can then tuck the toggles in and go.
> 
> I might have to try Flow bindings again. I had an early pair and they constantly needed to be readjusted as they got warmer or colder and the adjustment bindings were simply terrible. Massive PIA.


They are much much better now. Active Strap Tech made a huge difference and while the ratchets aren't great, they are functional if need to tweek things throughout the day.


----------



## wazzy (Nov 4, 2010)

Jimi7 said:


> I found the Nitro TLS system to be tricky. The laces kept popping loose. I think I finally got it figured out, but I do find that locking mechanism to be finicky. Otherwise I love the boots (Team TLS) and the lacing system itself, but the locking mechanism is tricky to learn.


Really? I love it. I do have to give each lace a snug after riding a bit, but even with these new boots, I have to twist the boa dial & then re-snug the laces... Which is more time consuming then a couple pulls on the TLS. I don't think anything out there will stay tight all day. 
I found if you pull up on the handle of the laces then give it a tug up, back & left then up, back & right it helps get the laces into the locking mechanism. And when undoing them pull up & out left then up, out right the laces release better too... Also wrap the laces around the top of the boot & put the handle in the opposite pocket, this seems to help keep the lace from getting in the way & hanging out of your pants.
Just my observation from using the TLS over the years....


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

wazzy said:


> Really? I love it. I do have to give each lace a snug after riding a bit, but even with these new boots, I have to twist the boa dial & then re-snug the laces... Which is more time consuming then a couple pulls on the TLS. I don't think anything out there will stay tight all day.
> I found if you pull up on the handle of the laces then give it a tug up, back & left then up, back & right it helps get the laces into the locking mechanism. And when undoing them pull up & out left then up, out right the laces release better too... Also wrap the laces around the top of the boot & put the handle in the opposite pocket, this seems to help keep the lace from getting in the way & hanging out of your pants.
> Just my observation from using the TLS over the years....


I think any system needs to be snugged up after a run or two. However, with my Burton Ions, the laces never popped out of the locking mechanism. With TLS, I've had the laces pop out. I changed how I'm locking them and my last time out they stayed put. You have to pull the laces back behind you to really get them deep into that mechanism, however that's kinda unnatural. I'm paying more attention to getting the laces in as deep as possible, but it takes some effort compared to the Burton system.


----------



## bshelford (Jan 23, 2015)

BOA is so over rated. I'll take Burton style speed laces any day. I feel like I get a better fit and they easily last the life of the boot without issues.


----------

